# ISO traditional Chinese ginger candy recipe



## highlands1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, 

I am trying to track down a recipe for this great ginger candy i had when i was last in china. Its not candied ginger, its a ginger taffy, that then hardens and they cut and break up big blocks of it to sell. Pretty sure there are sesame seeds in it too, its a perfect mix of sweet and a little spice. Here is a youtube video of the taffy being pulled before it hardens. I have gone through every google results and cannot find any info on how to make it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCAyc5AnArw


Thanks


----------



## Janet H (Feb 7, 2018)

I think alost any taffy recipe would work - you would have to add the ginger  - either ginger juice, chopped candied ginger bits or boiling fresh ginger down.

Kapora's Journey: Ginger Taffy- Part 1

https://www.growingupherbal.com/how-to-make-deliciously-healthy-ginger-chews/


This recipe looks promising - but you would need to add ginger.  

Pulled Golden Molasses Taffy - FineCooking

Regarding adding sesame - be careful with this - the seeds burn fairly easily. I might roll the pulled candy in sesame prior to wrapping.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's another video... looks like they make this the same way you might make hard candy like candy canes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtq7Ia9HLsk


----------



## highlands1234 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info and links Janet. If I was going to try the golden molasses recipe, would i just substitute 1 for 1 boiled down ginger in lieu of the molasses?


----------



## Janet H (Feb 13, 2018)

highlands1234 said:


> Thanks for the info and links Janet. If I was going to try the golden molasses recipe, would i just substitute 1 for 1 boiled down ginger in lieu of the molasses?



No - you would need to maintain the sugar ratios in the taffy. You could swap out some of the syrup for ginger syrup or you could simply add in grated ginger to the boil or do both.


----------

